
Cron schedule monitoring dashboard for Laravel - skovachev
https://cronboard.io/
======
skovachev
Cronboard is a powerful dashboard for your Laravel applications that helps you
manage and monitor scheduled tasks. Its deep integration with Laravel makes it
extremely easy and quick to set up. It supports the full range of scheduler
settings, and allows you to modify and manage scheduled tasks through an easy
to use UI.

It will constantly monitor your cron schedule and notify you in the case of
any issues. It detects not only missed cron jobs but also performance issues
or logic problems. If any are found - detailed information will be provided to
you on how to resolve them. This coupled with the powerful logging
capabilities available and on-the-fly task executions makes identifying and
fixing bugs a breeze.

